

Enterprise SEO Platform Ginzametrics Raises $1.3 Million Seed Round - rgrieselhuber
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/15/enterprise-seo-platform-ginzametrics-raises-us1-3-million-from-500-startups-venture51-and-a-group-of-star-investors/

======
guimarin
Correct me if I'm wrong here. But why is this company valuable long-term? Sure
short-term there is a lot of 'magic' that goes into SEO. That said, a lot of
people in search are slowly coming to the realization that SEO data is a lot
like cryptography was in the past. While it was secret (DES), it could be
broken in secret. Once it was public (AES), the difficulties it faced could be
acknowledged and worked around. Companies like Blekko, which run enormous
search engines/databases, are giving away SEO data for free. Say what you will
about their search product, but they are giving the SEO away for free. Unless
ginzametrics starts to run its own search engine, I can only ever see it
successful so long as they can 'guess' what google and Bing are doing. But as
entrants like Blekko, force google and bing to become more open, Ginzametrics
has less of a value proposition. my 2 cents.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Great question, guimarin.

Actually, most of the value we provide to our customers has less to do with
trying to second-guess the algorithm and instead help them optimize their
content according to well-known best practices (recommended by Google, etc.)
for very large numbers of pages and keywords. That is, there isn't any magic
involved -- it's about making sure that your content is unique, high quality
and relevant to your customers.

Regarding free tools like Blekko, etc., this industry has always had free
tools and yet our business has grown dramatically over the last 12 months.
Larger companies have needs that free tools have never been very good at
fulfilling. That's why we built Ginzametrics.

------
omfg
<http://www.ginzametrics.com/terms.html>

Is linked during the 'Request Demo' signup (which should't need my phone #
btw)..

I think you meant to link /terms/

~~~
rgrieselhuber
omfg thanks! :-)

------
cullenking
Nice work Ray, things have really taken off since we got lunch! I take it you
decided to stay down in the bay area :)

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks! We did end up staying down here as it was easier to run the business
from SV. Hope you're doing well!

~~~
cullenking
Good decision which has obviously paid off :) Portland is still raining, but
business is excellent.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Glad to hear it! It sounds like 2011 was a good year for lots of people.

